# BETMARKETS.IO - EARN MONEY FROM YOUR TIPS



## Bernardo Almeida (Oct 28, 2017)

betmarkets.io  changes the way you bet

Here is how it works:

Be a *TIPSTER*, an *INVERSTOR* ou *BOTH*

As an *INVESTOR:*

You register and follow Tipsters. Select those tipsters who meet your criteria and then just monitor: Analyse stats, see your open bets and collect your gains!

As a *TIPSTER:*

You register and just insert Tips (in less than five seconds, you insert tips at verified odds)! Then you see who is following you and earn your commission!

*REGISTER NOW* at betmarkets.io  and confirm your place as one of our first Beta users!


----------

